# Calculate merit...How?



## Naaila (Jun 15, 2010)

Been informed that it's back to 70-30.

So how do you calculate ur merit then?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Morning glory (Jun 7, 2009)

Naaila said:


> Been informed that it's back to 70-30.
> 
> So how do you calculate ur merit then?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


what do you mean by back to 70-30?
did you apply through HEC?


----------



## Naaila (Jun 15, 2010)

it's on the UHS website they've changed the weightage back to 70-30......

do you know how to calculate it then?


----------



## Morning glory (Jun 7, 2009)

Naaila said:


> it's on the UHS website they've changed the weightage back to 70-30......
> 
> do you know how to calculate it then?


oh, I see. Nope, sorry I don't. Somebody else here hopefully will be able to help you.


----------



## Rabia786 (Oct 20, 2010)

70 % fsc and 30% matric.
it goes like this,
suppose u have 945(85.9%) in fsc and 900(81.81%) in uhs test, by the formula 
ur fsc weightage would be. (70/100) x 85.9 = 60.13
and matric weightage would be. (30/100) x 81.81 = 24.543
your total aggregate would be . 60.13+24.543= 84.673 %
thats your merit.


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

The matric wieghtage don't count. Its all F.Sc and UHS test. 70% F.Sc and 30% UHS test. Its like this (%age in F.Sc x 70 /100) and (%age in UHS test x 30 /100). Add the two sums together and you'll have your aggregate score.


----------



## dr. jawad (Jul 6, 2010)

Rabia786 said:


> 70 % fsc and 30% matric.


Rabia, correct yourself, its 70% fsc and 30% mcat.#laugh #happy #wink


----------



## Rabia786 (Oct 20, 2010)

yes i messed up. sorry i meant 'mcat' not matric.

sorry for that :/
i know 70% fsc and 30%mcat. i had matric thing on my mind all the time :S


----------



## Nikhar (Jun 26, 2009)

oh is this how HEC calculates your merit?


----------

